# Insuring your plow



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a reminder to check with your insurance company that your plow is cover if anything happens to your truck. Buddy of mine had his truck touched last month and the insurance company was dicking him around because he had no coverage on it. Auto was saying it should claimed on his homeowner ,but homeowners was saving it should be covered on the auto.So just check to make sure about your plow and salters.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

very good point Grandview and something most people would not even think of .I know I had not giving it a thought till your post, but will be calling insurance agent monday morning to make sure


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, plow on truck, covered by auto insurance.

Plow off truck, covered by my business/equipment/tools insurance.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

goel;1333251 said:


> Yes, plow on truck, covered by auto insurance.
> 
> Plow off truck, covered by my business/equipment/tools insurance.


Ditto 12345


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

goel;1333251 said:


> Yes, plow on truck, covered by auto insurance.
> 
> Plow off truck, covered by my business/equipment/tools insurance.


Yep, inland marine to be exact. Whether they be stolen out of a garage, burned in a structure fire, etc., a lot can happen between storms and during the off season. I have all mine insured for replacement cost, so if something happens, a check from the insurance company and a trip to the dealer, back in action.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

all of my equipment over $500 has ryders to add to my insurance. Every little bit adds up fast.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

wizardsr;1335699 said:


> Yep, inland marine to be exact. Whether they be stolen out of a garage, burned in a structure fire, etc., a lot can happen between storms and during the off season. I have all mine insured for replacement cost, so if something happens, a check from the insurance company and a trip to the dealer, back in action.


I agree. Any item over $1000 is put on my inland marine. My auto WILL NOT cover the plow. My insurance guy told me straight up. Whether on the truck or not, it falls under inland marine. Same with the salters.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1339367 said:


> I agree. Any item over $1000 is put on my inland marine. My auto WILL NOT cover the plow. My insurance guy told me straight up. Whether on the truck or not, it falls under inland marine. Same with the salters.


Speaking from expierience, wise advice.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine just told me no, regardless of on or off and I need equipment policy for plow/spreader which is odd since my last agent and said she increased the value of the truck to cover the plow. In hindsite she was full out crap because I bet the wouldn't have covered just the plow if it got smashed. The inconsisticies make me nuts. The truth is bad enough but inconsistencies are unfair BS when something happens and my money went out the window. How much is this equip policy run? Thats 5 damn policies WTF


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should be under 40 a yr each or less.


----------

